# Primary schools in Jebel Ali



## GSK (May 14, 2008)

My husband is being posted to Dubai fo 2-3 years and his office will be in the Jebel Ali area, so I presume we will live close by. We have a 4year old daughter and she is attending primary school in the U.K 
1)What are the good schools there in Jebel Ali, preferrable based on the British system
2)Is the British system much more expensive than the Indian or other systems?
3)How do i go about applying? Can I start the process from here as i know there are waiting lists
4)Is there any good link on the internet that i can look at
5)How much approx will the annual fees be
Thank in advance!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

GSK said:


> My husband is being posted to Dubai fo 2-3 years and his office will be in the Jebel Ali area, so I presume we will live close by. We have a 4year old daughter and she is attending primary school in the U.K
> 1)What are the good schools there in Jebel Ali, preferrable based on the British system
> 2)Is the British system much more expensive than the Indian or other systems?
> 3)How do i go about applying? Can I start the process from here as i know there are waiting lists
> ...


Hi, and welcome to the board.
I will try and answer some of your questions.
First..Jebel Ali covers a very large area. Is there a specfic area of JA your husband will be working in (such as the free zone?)..that way we can narrow down schools + housing for you.

1.There are a few schools in the JA area, lots of which are based on the British system

2.Yes, the British system is more expensive than the Indian + even the Arabic schools. There are some very expensive British (+ US schools) around.

3.Most schools have a web site, that you can fill out registration forms.
You will also be expected to pay a registration fee at each school you put your name on.
Also be aware, that almost all schools will expect your child to sit an entrance exam. Also, most schools have wait lists or have closed them. 
Most schools are about to finish for summer (some already have), so you need to organise schooling ASAP (will also depend on when you are coming)

4.you can try looking at www.bsme.org.uk
This site lists some of the British schools in the ME, but not all are there.

5. Fees will vary from school to school.
For a British school, I would say 30-40,000dhs MIN per child (closer to 40,000 dhs) This does not include buses (if needed) or uniforms.


----------

